# High Speed CNC Mill



## م نازك (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هذا مقطع ل(High Speed CNC Mill)
ارجوا ان ينال اعجابكم 
http://www.videosurf.com/video/high-speed-cnc-mill-104759854
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## zamalkawi (27 يونيو 2010)

هل يوجد تفسير لقطع المربع أولا بشكل قطري ثم بعدها بتشغيل الجوانب؟ أي لماذا لم يبدأ أولا بتشغيل الجوانب دو الحاجة للقطع بشكل قطري؟
أتحدث عن المربعات التي تم قطعها بداية من الثانية 22 حتى الثانية 43 في الفيديو


----------



## م نازك (27 يونيو 2010)

> هل يوجد تفسير لقطع المربع أولا بشكل قطري ثم بعدها بتشغيل الجوانب؟ أي لماذا لم يبدأ أولا بتشغيل الجوانب دو الحاجة للقطع بشكل قطري؟


شكرا لمروركم الكريم :77:
انا مهندسة مبتدئة قد تكون اجابتي غير دقيقة :61:
ننتظر الرد من اساتذتنا المهتمين في هذا المجال عسى ان يسعفونا بجواب


----------



## ksmksam (28 يونيو 2010)

يبدوا بسبب 
انه الماكنة بتنزل بشكل ماءل وداءما المكان الي بتنزل فيه الماكنة بشكل عمودي بيترك اثر على الالمنيوم او المشغولة
فعندما بتنزل الماكنة بالنص وبتتدخل على المسار المطلوب بشكل جانبي ما بتترك الماكنة اثر على الالمنيوم ونفس الاشي قي النهاية للخروج


----------



## م نازك (28 يونيو 2010)

> يبدوا بسبب
> انه الماكنة بتنزل بشكل ماءل وداءما المكان الي بتنزل فيه الماكنة بشكل عمودي بيترك اثر على الالمنيوم او المشغولة
> فعندما بتنزل الماكنة بالنص وبتتدخل على المسار المطلوب بشكل جانبي ما بتترك الماكنة اثر على الالمنيوم ونفس الاشي قي النهاية للخروج


ksmksam شكرا لمروركم الكريم 
قد يكون هذا احد الاسباب الله اعلم 
لكن نلاحظ ايضا في مقطع الفديو ان الدائرة عندما قام بتشغيلها وقطعها اعاد تشغيلها ثلاث مرات ونصف حيث بدأ من نقطة على حدود الدائرة هل سبب التكرار هو النزول بشكل عمودي, اذا فرضنا انه بدأ من المركز ودخل بشكل جانبي فهل هناك داعي لتكرار التشغيل ثلاث مرات؟ :11:


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 يونيو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> هل يوجد تفسير لقطع المربع أولا بشكل قطري ثم بعدها بتشغيل الجوانب؟ أي لماذا لم يبدأ أولا بتشغيل الجوانب دو الحاجة للقطع بشكل قطري؟
> أتحدث عن المربعات التي تم قطعها بداية من الثانية 22 حتى الثانية 43 في الفيديو


التفسر بسيط يا أخي الكريم
والموضوع لا علاقة له بالمربع ولا قطر المربع , ولكن له علاقة مباشرة بالـ End mill المستعمل في القطع.
فالإند ميل يمكنه القطع من خلال جوانبه وليس من أسفله مثل بنطة التخريم.
وبالتالي فعند استعمال الإند ميل لاختراق أي خامة يتم ذلك بنزوله إلى الخامة ليس بطريقة رأسية وإنما مائلة Ramp حيث تقوم جوانبه بعملية القطع والتفريز.

أما في حالة بنطة التخريم فهي التي تقوم بالنزل إلى الخامة رأسياً , ولكنها لا تستطيع القيام بعملية القطع الجانبي مثل الإند ميل.

مع العلم ان الإند ميل يمكنه التخريم ولكن في حدود ضيقة جداً وليس بسرعات عالية ولا بأعماق كبيرة.

وشكراً


----------



## ابو بحـر (29 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



م نازك قال:


> ksmksam شكرا لمروركم الكريم
> قد يكون هذا احد الاسباب الله اعلم
> لكن نلاحظ ايضا في مقطع الفديو ان الدائرة عندما قام بتشغيلها وقطعها اعاد تشغيلها ثلاث مرات ونصف حيث بدأ من نقطة على حدود الدائرة هل سبب التكرار هو النزول بشكل عمودي, اذا فرضنا انه بدأ من المركز ودخل بشكل جانبي فهل هناك داعي لتكرار التشغيل ثلاث مرات؟ :11:


لتوضيح فكرة تكرار الدوران سأشرح الموضوع نحن عندما عرفنا الفريزة على برنامج التشغيل على انها تهبط ميلي واحد و نحن نريد ان نفرز دائرة بسماكة ماتيريال 6 ميلي معناها ان الماكينة ستحفر ميلي واحد و تعيد الدوران ستة مرات ليتم فرز القطعة و هكذا بالنسبة الى اي عملية قص مهما كان الشكل 
و انا لم اشاهد الفيديو فموقع اليوتوب محجوب بدمشق و لكن كما فهمت من الردود و من سؤالك يا اخت نازك حبيت ان اوضح هذه الفكرة


----------



## plc control (1 يوليو 2010)

Salam sister nazek this is a technique in master cam called high speed machining and this came after too many experiments , so they found if they move the tool in this way you can take heavy cut with high feed without too much presser on the tool so if you have master cam you can check this option. Regarding why he made three free cuts when he did the circular pocket this is for finishing and in master cam you have the option to chose how many finishing passes you want to do and there is also what they call spring passes different between them is in finishing passes each time you pass your tool you cut material but in spring passes you are not cutting you are just cleaning your profile like if you are doing a thread in lathe and you reach to your depth of thread but still the nut or the gage does not go in your shaft so what you will do in this case is pass your tool a few times just to clean your thread or we can say we are doing deburring here I hope this help 

Salam


----------



## م نازك (1 يوليو 2010)

> لتوضيح فكرة تكرار الدوران سأشرح الموضوع نحن عندما عرفنا الفريزة على برنامج التشغيل على انها تهبط ميلي واحد و نحن نريد ان نفرز دائرة بسماكة ماتيريال 6 ميلي معناها ان الماكينة ستحفر ميلي واحد و تعيد الدوران ستة مرات ليتم فرز القطعة و هكذا بالنسبة الى اي عملية قص مهما كان الشكل
> و انا لم اشاهد الفيديو فموقع اليوتوب محجوب بدمشق و لكن كما فهمت من الردود و من سؤالك يا اخت نازك حبيت ان اوضح هذه الفكرة


شكرا لهذا التوضيح استاذي ابو بحر حقا لن نخاف بعد اليوم بوجودكم 
دمتم سالمين


----------



## م نازك (1 يوليو 2010)

> *Salam sister nazek this is a technique in master cam called high speed machining and this came after too many experiments , so they found if they move the tool in this way you can take heavy cut with high feed without too much presser on the tool so if you have master cam you can check this option. Regarding why he made three free cuts when he did the circular pocket this is for finishing and in master cam you have the option to chose how many finishing passes you want to do and there is also what they call spring passes different between them is in finishing passes each time you pass your tool you cut material but in spring passes you are not cutting you are just cleaning your profile like if you are doing a thread in lathe and you reach to your depth of thread but still the nut or the gage does not go in your shaft so what you will do in this case is pass your tool a few times just to clean your thread or we can say we are doing deburring here I hope this help *​
> *Salam *​


Thank you for this clarification
May Allah reward you a thousand good
Long as you safely​


----------



## bassamnh (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرللللللللللككككككككككككككككك


----------



## استشارة (17 أغسطس 2010)

جميلة جداً وسرعتها كبيرة 
ياليت لو يوجد تفاصيل الماكينة لديك؟


----------



## ahmedcnc (18 أغسطس 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> هل يوجد تفسير لقطع المربع أولا بشكل قطري ثم بعدها بتشغيل الجوانب؟ أي لماذا لم يبدأ أولا بتشغيل الجوانب دو الحاجة للقطع بشكل قطري؟
> أتحدث عن المربعات التي تم قطعها بداية من الثانية 22 حتى الثانية 43 في الفيديو


 
هذه الفديو معمول لها مونتاج


----------



## zamalkawi (18 أغسطس 2010)

ahmedcnc قال:


> هذه الفديو معمول لها مونتاج


هل يمكن أن توضح؟
وما علاقة مشاركتك هذه بالعبارة التي اقتبستها من كلامي؟ هل هي رد على سؤالي؟


----------



## ahmedcnc (20 أغسطس 2010)

نعم اخى


----------



## zamalkawi (20 أغسطس 2010)

ahmedcnc قال:


> نعم اخى


فلتوضح طالما أنك يمكنك أن توضح


----------

